# پایگاه‌های داده > سایر پایگاه‌های داده > Oracle > آموزش: Repository  چيست

## saeid.java

سلام میخواستم بدونم توی پایگاه داده ، Repository به چه مفهوم میشه کسی توضیح بده

----------


## ghasemi414

اوراكل براي مقاصد مختلف تعاريف مختلفي از Repository ارائه مي دهد .
اما به صورت كلي به معناي يك انباري از اطلاعات كه بيشتر meta data مي باشد و براي استفاده از ابزارها اوراكل مانند em و rman  و ADR و AWR و ... استفاده مي شود .
Repository به دو صورت table base يعني مجموعه اي در جداول و file base يعني مجموعه از فايلها وجود دارد كه اطلاعات خود را نيز به همين دو صورت ذخيره مي نمايد.

----------


## En_MK

اینجا مطالب مفیدی گفته شده  :متفکر:

----------

